# what to do, what to do...



## bikegeek666 (Aug 10, 2011)

so i've been living in oakland for about 3 years, and i was starting to get sick of it. i decided to move to philly. i'm seeing a few ladies, a couple in casual sexual relationships, a couple i'm just starting to see, so who knows what that means. i'm 28 tho, and while that's probably beside the point, in my mind that means that the clock is ticking for me to do the things i want in life, namely to find a partner and some land and get the fuck out of civilization. so of the 4 ladies i'm seeing, one is super awesome, anarchist, anti-civ, intelligent, very into diy and learning skills as i am, into all the doom metal and anarcho-punk shit i am, very hot, very sexual, kinky, super fucking communicative, and i have a huge fucking crush now. i want to go to philly and see a different place. i haven't lived on the east coast in 15 years and i barely remember it. i want to ride the streets of a different place. i realize maybe there's someone even awesomer i could meet out there. but i just don't know if i'm shooting myself in the foot by leaving a good situation to travel or opening myself up to more good things to come. i don't know....what to do....at all. drunk and airing shit here.


----------



## drunken marauder (Aug 10, 2011)

Dude I totally feel you on this... I was coming back to MI last summer to get married. In true dirty drunken relationship fashion we broke up in Chicago... I mean this is the love of my life. We both made it back to MI.. Her to Ann Arbor her home town. Me to Lansing where I'm from we talked tried getting back together and talking.. Then of course in the normal non-dramatic drunk dirty way she went to jail for domestic violence.. I figured that was the end of it.. I got into a new relationship as did she... Now a year later she quit drinking had a near death experience and I cut way back on my drinking. Like a couple times a month. I know its insane. Those of you who know me are probably saying Im lying.. I feel a lot better tho btw.. Oh yea so back to topic... So yea a year after it all.. I am back with my soul mate. Our relationship is better than I have ever dreamed that it could be.. These are only a few of the trials we have been threw.. But we always said we would be together forever.. We didnt know how. We didnt know she would be in a coma and have to learn to walk and talk again... That I would almost marry someone else...

So with all that said. If it was my decision I would say.......... Ya gots to go hommie!!!! Or find some awesome oppritunity there outside of her... If you dont go your always gonna wonder.. At least I do.. If you find some awedome oppritunity then sweet pursue it... I find when I stay for some one I tend to slowly resent the person. As my wonder lust and boredom grows so does the resentment.. If this person is your special someone go for your trip.. Absense does make the heart grow fonder..... I know I get very discouraged in a town where I just cant seem to put anything together... I get angry and depressed and am really not any good to anyone...


----------



## Dmac (Aug 10, 2011)

sure, give up something good for the hope of something better. and then it just gets easier and easier to do , intill you find yourself old (like me) wishing for what was and could have been. what is the old saying " a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush". do whatever you want, that's what you are going to do anyway! good luck to you.


----------



## wokofshame (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah Mike is right.
Also 28 is not old at all. There is no ticking clock, no deadline. And that is not a good reason to be with somebody, thinking u have to.
She does sound hot though!


----------



## finn (Aug 10, 2011)

Coulda woulda shoulda on all the wrong questions and all the stuff you're putting off for no good reason. Does your crush want to do the same stuff you do? As in get some land and get out of civilization? Start doing it. When you're looking for land you'll naturally have to travel and check it out. What you want is something better, maybe not someone better, right?


----------



## meathook (Aug 10, 2011)

i know it's a cliche, but if you're meant to be together you'll end up together. just because you want to travel doesn't mean you have to break it off completely with this girl. obviously you are already participating in a more open kind of relationship so why not leave and travel? take some time off, but stay in contact with this girl. if you're meant to be together, after two months of separation, you'll know. you also haven't mentioned how she feels about moving. you could always see if she would want to come with.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Aug 10, 2011)

meathook said:


> i know it's a cliche, but if you're meant to be together you'll end up together. just because you want to travel doesn't mean you have to break it off completely with this girl. obviously you are already participating in a more open kind of relationship so why not leave and travel? take some time off, but stay in contact with this girl. if you're meant to be together, after two months of separation, you'll know. you also haven't mentioned how she feels about moving. you could always see if she would want to come with.



no, that's true. just feels wrong starting something good just to leave so soon into it. that, i think, is what is bothering me the most, the idea of maybe destroying potential. hm. sounds now like i'm overthinking this.



MURT said:


> Yeah Mike is right.
> Also 28 is not old at all. There is no ticking clock, no deadline. And that is not a good reason to be with somebody, thinking u have to.
> She does sound hot though!



no, i know it's not old, but i know it's time for me to start thinking about what i want to get out of life in the long run and getting that done, doing what i need to do to be happy and make the life i want to l


----------



## rezmutts (Aug 12, 2011)

Ur hands will always be there...


----------



## meathook (Aug 16, 2011)

rezmutts said:


> Ur hands will always be there...


unless you fall off a train :s


----------

